# I want a REO



## Jakey (2/3/15)

Hi Guys, I want a reo, really do. help me to figure out how i can fund this.
So i have an iStick 50w + sigelei 150w.
Main uses for the two devices, iStick is my daily driver. use it with my subtank mini + nautilis mini. Sigelei, is for when i want to mess around with drippers etc. 

How can i shift my device collection around so that i have a decent high powered device, a small daily mod and add in a beatiful Reo without paying too much extra. ive already overinvested in vape gear over the past few mnths. 

so what im asking is, any suggestions on maybe selling my devices to get alternatives and open up some moola for a Reo. im rambling a bit, but im itching for one. gotta gotta gotta gotta have it


----------



## rogue zombie (2/3/15)

I would say, sell both mods, get a iStick 30w for the Sub and Nauti

Then a REO for everything else. You can regulate the power anyway with the coil-build.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey (2/3/15)

but, but , but...... i JUST got the Sig  haha, also i like the idea of a higher powered mod for the clouds. its keeping me off oka pipe. want a reo for flavour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (2/3/15)

"Reo for flavour"?

But as I understand it, the atty is the flavour producing part. So I would assume I, with my Odin and a similar build, am getting the same flavour as a REO user with an Odin.

Or do you mean the REOMiser (atty) for flavour?


----------



## Jakey (2/3/15)

haha well let me rephrase that. going to be using a reo to rock an atty which would just have a build that i can get max flavour out of. 
like how im using my sig with a dark horse just to moer clouds with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (2/3/15)

Jakey said:


> haha well let me rephrase that. going to be using a reo to rock an atty which would just have a build that i can get max flavour out of.
> like how im using my sig with a dark horse just to moer clouds with.



oooooh I see lol

Well then sell the iStick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey (2/3/15)

guess thats how the plight of a vaper. got my 50w less that a week ago and already looking at dumping it hehe.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie (2/3/15)

lol this is how it always seems to go

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Jakey (2/3/15)

week before last, got my Sig, smiled, told myself.... "finally, im done" week later (last week) sold my 30w device, got a 50w iStick. and same story. now..... this is where im at lol


----------



## WHITELABEL (2/3/15)

Keep all those devices they all have their place. Just start saving for the Reo. Reos are awesome and a must have for your collection, but it's going to play a similar role to the istick and subtank.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jakey (2/3/15)

thanks gambit, was thinking of doing that. If my extremely impulsive nature gets the better of me perhaps il sell both box mods and get an xpro M80plus and a Reo. so many options........ lmao

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (2/3/15)

Lol, just love your poll! 
Yes, save up for a Reo to complement your collection. It is an indestructible and foolproof device giving you dripper quality vape (as @r0gue z0mbie said above) without the hassle of dripping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jakey (2/3/15)

Guys, as always, i think ive made my decision just hours after posing the question to myself. but this time, i think im veering away from impusivity and taking the rational route. maybe saving up for one and adding it to the awesome collection im currently blessed with would be a better option. three devices would always be better than having two. and it will probably be easier saving up for a Reo than saving for another Mod. the motivation will be much greater. 

Guess this will be my last post on Reoville for a while  will just be stalking you lot in envy until im able to post an epic "lookie here" in vape mail.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Juntau (2/3/15)

M80plus ...... Dank multipurpose mod 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakey (2/3/15)

ur 1st post Juntau, promoting regulated mods in Reoville. get outa here.  haha il come visit you *WHEN *i get my Reo.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## lulu.antiflag (2/3/15)

Jakey said:


> Hi Guys, I want a reo, really do. help me to figure out how i can fund this.
> So i have an iStick 50w + sigelei 150w.
> Main uses for the two devices, iStick is my daily driver. use it with my subtank mini + nautilis mini. Sigelei, is for when i want to mess around with drippers etc.
> 
> ...


Whats up u can get one from the market a guy here has one left i got one from him its amazing vape i love my reo so.much ♡

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (2/3/15)

Hi @Jakey 

I agree with @Gambit above

You have great gear already and I would keep it - and rather save for a Reo - perhaps go for one of the new ones with the new 510 connector. I think Oupa is bringing them in - in the not too distant future.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## lulu.antiflag (2/3/15)

that reo is just about to get vaped ♡ love the reo thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jakey (2/3/15)

i seen, Imtiaz has one left, i was jelous of you when you took one off him hehe. budgets an issue atm though  bro ive really spent way too much past two months on gear. dont vape yours in public, Jakey might just knock you out and have himself a new Reo


----------



## lulu.antiflag (2/3/15)

Jakey said:


> i seen, Imtiaz has one left, i was jelous of you when you took one off him hehe. budgets an issue atm though  bro ive really spent way too much past two months on gear. dont vape yours in public, Jakey might just knock you out and have himself a new Reo


Hahahah @Jakey lol bro hahaha yea i also been spending alot on vape gear lately just cannot help my self but i looked deep into the pocket this month  im sure he will still have one more for u


----------



## Jakey (2/3/15)

ive dug so deep into my pockets this month that im paying for food with cotton fluff. at least i have juice


----------



## Juntau (2/3/15)

Cutting the local primary school fence for coiling material


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## vaalboy (2/3/15)

The biggest problem with owning a Reo is you will end up getting another one, then another and another and another..........

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## lulu.antiflag (2/3/15)

A babababababa yes i am seriously going to get one next moth


----------

